# Durable Toys???



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have three dogs, two danes and one mutt. They tear up any toy that I get for them, except the jolly ball I got as a gift a year ago or so. They have demolished so many toys that are proven to be undestructable. Anyone know of some good quality toys that will stand up to extreme abuse?


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Kongs, Hurley bones, Nylabones, the large durable kind, Wobbly Nobbly (made by Multipet), Tire Biters made by Paw Tracks, these are what I have and they've lasted awhile, especially the Kongs and Hurley bones.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

Kongs are the only toys my pups havent killed. They don't seem to like it as much though. I suppose they enjoy being able to destroy the toy. *shrug*


----------



## irzi (Jul 15, 2008)

what about Wubba or the largest Cuz?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I've pretty much tried it all. It seems that my dogs don't show much interest in the most durable toys. Emmy especially likes ones that squeak, they bug the crap out of me, but she loves 'em. I got her the sqeak toy made by kong and that lasted awhile, but she breaks the squeaker out of them and then has no interest!? It just gets expensive when all they have interest in is destroying the toy, and then I have to replace it...


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

i completely know what you mean....


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

An "Extreme Kong" after a half hour with one of my dogs...










I'm going to start buying horse toys.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Aw man! That really sucks  You should really look into getting a jolly ball, they are great, but if you let them chew on it, it is easily destroyed, especially the handle. And from the looks of it, your dogs could handle chewing the handle right off! I would just limit their use of it to playing only.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

Hard white sterilized bones are the big fave here. Real pieces of a cows leg that have been sterilized (the straight ones, not the ones with knuckles).

You get them at pet stores or grocery stores in the pet aisle. They come shrink wrapped. 

I tracked one once by putting fingernail polish inside and it lasted for 7 years. That's with the pit bulls chewing on them and the labs burying them and digging them up.

Tennis balls are the close second. I have a friend who plays and he can only play a few games with a ball that will last the dogs here months.

Soccer balls are pretty hardy. Four Paws makes strong toys and so does Big Dogs (which is a clothing store). Rope toys last a few months here and that's with 8 dogs playing tug of war (and taking them outside and leaving them in the rain).

Orvis (I think that is the catalog) has toys rated for strength and even the 
7's last a few months. I haven't tried a 10 yet.

I get stuffed animals at yard sales for 25 cents a piece and let them tear the stuffing out. Then they play with the shell for a few days.

I think pet toys are like American automobiles. They aren't built to last!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I got my dog a stuffed toy once in high school. She tore the stuffing out of it, made a huge mess all over the house, then went after mine and my sister's stuffed animals. Needless to say, that's the last one of those I ever brought home for her. 
I'm not a big fan of the shrink-wrapped bones because they've been cooked so they splinter really easily, but I love those straight white (or uncleaned) ones that are really really hard. I've got one that's lasted over a year! It's a great toy for fetch and my pups still like to chew on it afterwards.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> Aw man! That really sucks  You should really look into getting a jolly ball, they are great, but if you let them chew on it, it is easily destroyed, especially the handle. And from the looks of it, your dogs could handle chewing the handle right off! I would just limit their use of it to playing only.


I don't give them Kongs any more. The others will just chew on them a little, but one dog has eaten toys, beds, etc and he's almost 6 years old. I buy big marrow bones when I can find them, that seems to be the only thing he can not destroy and they last forever. He's not really into playing with the toys, just chews on them.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Same with my dogs, they're more happy chewing on a toy than tossing it around, they just like to destroy it with their mighty jaws.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

The bones I am speaking of are not cooked they are sterilized. Only once in all these years when I ordered a dozen from a catalog did they splinter. The catalog replaced them for me.

When I buy them I check the ends and pick the thickest ones. If they have a thin edge they might splinter.

I like the straight ones too because you can stuff them with things.

At least Kong has a money back guarantee, I'll give them that much.

Someone just gave my dog a Buster Cube yesterday and he is loving it!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

The problem with the bones is that my dogs show no interest in them, I have gotten several of them and nada. Soccer balls dont last and tennis balls don't last either, Emmy chomps them in just minutes. I am looking for a toy that makes some kind of noise and is easy for all the dogs to play with at the same time. Maybe my search is fruitless, thanks for the suggestions everyone! I guess I just have to invent my own toy that will stand up to abuse


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Give the bones that your dogs aren't interested in to someone who has dogs and let those dogs chew on them. Then get the bones back. Trust me, your dogs will love them then!

I searched for over a year for a squeaky stuffed toy that would last. I had to laugh at myself. There is no profit in toys that last.

If you invent one you will have to sell it for a LOT of money because no one will be buying more. (Terrible philosophy isn't it?)

I settle for a month for an $8 toy and a day or so for a $1 toy. Seems like I get my money's worth then.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

zentrainer said:


> The bones I am speaking of are not cooked they are sterilized. Only once in all these years when I ordered a dozen from a catalog did they splinter. The catalog replaced them for me.
> 
> When I buy them I check the ends and pick the thickest ones. If they have a thin edge they might splinter.
> 
> ...


Kong has guarantee that the dog will love them. They are not guaranteed indestructable, I already asked about that.


----------



## domari (Jun 17, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> The problem with the bones is that my dogs show no interest in them, I have gotten several of them and nada. Soccer balls dont last and tennis balls don't last either, Emmy chomps them in just minutes. I am looking for a toy that makes some kind of noise and is easy for all the dogs to play with at the same time. Maybe my search is fruitless, thanks for the suggestions everyone! I guess I just have to invent my own toy that will stand up to abuse


What about the thick marrow bones from the meat department in the store? Not all stores sell them, but if you find them, get a bunch of them. 
These are the only things ALL my dogs will chew on forever, they'll last for months. I've given them to my dogs straight from the freezer, it's the best thing on earth for teething puppies. Even my one dog who can destroy just about anything, can not chew through these bones. 

My son was lucky and was able to get an entire femur for his dog. The dog was thrilled, and my son was happy to not lose any more furniture.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

My mom lives in rural Nevada, bought a whole, butchered cow, and asked me if raw cow neck bones are okay for dogs to chew on. I told her that her dogs would love her forever if she gave them cow neck bones and that I was terribly jealous of her for having them. Her dogs went through them in about a day, but boy were they happy! She said one of her dogs, Cricket, kept looking at her to make sure she wasn't going to get yelled at for eating "people" food.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

*I have the same problem!*

My two Pit bulls are so destructive with their toys. Everyone tells me to get Kongs and other hard rubber toys, but then my dogs want nothing to do with them! They'd rather tear up tennis balls and stuffed toys with squeakers in them then chew on a Kong. I've even tried filling it with Peanut Butter and freezing it. Or sticking raw meat in there. They just chew the stuff out of it and let it be.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

danemama08 said:


> I've pretty much tried it all. It seems that my dogs don't show much interest in the most durable toys. Emmy especially likes ones that squeak, they bug the crap out of me, but she loves 'em. I got her the sqeak toy made by kong and that lasted awhile, but she breaks the squeaker out of them and then has no interest!? It just gets expensive when all they have interest in is destroying the toy, and then I have to replace it...


I just had a thought! You know how everyone's always trying to get rid of their children's stuffed animals?? Let's just all go out, get the bags upon bags of stuffies that kids don't want anymore, and give them to our dogs one a time! They can tear them apart and we get them for free! Maybe since most of them don't have squeakers in them, we could rub some sort of flavor or scent on them that the dogs would like. Or heck! Go to JoAnn fabrics and buy squeakers ourselves and just shove them inside the stuffies. It'd save us all a TON of money =D


----------

